# My slingshot review



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a review of flatband shooters I have available on ebay right now prices included.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

really nice ss's HAWK


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You have your own style, Hawk. I like them all. Good luck.


----------

